# Electrical Issues, Headlights, Dash, and Wipers



## hbabler (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,
I have just purchased a 1985 300ZX N/A I have been driving it for the last couple of days and I have a problem that so far I am not able to narrow down and I need some wisdom on what to do. I was driving it and the windshield wipers turned on full speed, I heard a hiss and a pop from the right side of the engine and the digital dash died and the car died. I was able to restart the car and I found that the main battery fusible link was fried. After I replaced it the headlights are on even if the car is off, the windshield wiper motor is running but it either broke the linkage or destroyed the gear box as they no longer move. The headlights do not move up or down, the dome light is not working however the door lights work, and the only way to make things turn off is to remove the fusible link. I have been looking through diagrams and so far I have not been able to find any common links for all of these systems. The previous owner also told me that the aftermarket radio died a while back and betty stopped talking at the same time. The other thing that I noticed is that on the same trip the alternator was charging between 14 vdc up to the top of the gauge. Any ideas or help would be great. Thanks
Hudson


----------

